# [SOLVED] Samsung Trance &quot;MTP&quot; Device won't start (code 10)



## NickSmith.Biz

I have recently gotten a Samsung Trance cell phone that refuses to connect to my PC. I am working on the problem now but I wanted to get some different opinions on the problem, maybe even a possible solution.

The USB cord and phone are working fine as I have checked them on another computer which installed its necessary drivers automatically. The phone came with no cd and has no drivers available online, it is supposed to install on its own and ask if you want to sync with Windows Media Player or add songs to its 800mb hard drive.

Upon plugging it in to the computer in question i recieve the messages.
1. Usb device detected
2. Samsung Trance
3. Usb Mass storage
4. Hardware was not installed properly

When I open device manager there is the yellow exclamation saying Device cannot start code 10. All of my chipset drivers are properly installed, and my Bios is up to date, all other usb device are working that I know of (mouse, piano keyboard, wireless internet). Its not a usb power problem as i've tryed without anything but the mouse connected as well. :upset:

I have uninstalled the driver and reinstalled multiple times to no avail. I have replaced the driver it said it was attempting to use, "USBSTOR.SYS" to no avail. Rebooted to no avail. 

After all of this I looked in more detail at the computer that the phone is recognized on. The phone once plugged in gives me the messages
1. Samsung Trance
2. MTP Device
3. Device installed and ready to use

The difference being it is not necessarilly recognized as mass storage, which makes me think that the wrong driver is being used automatically on my computer or something of that nature. Upon looking in the device manager of the working computer, the Samsung Trance is place under the category of Portable Devices, and is using the drivers "wpdusb.sys" and "wudfrd.sys", as opposed to "USBSTOR.SYS" which is being used on the computer in question.

Why is that happening?:upset:

That is the current situation right now, I've just installed WMP 11 since 9 does not have sync, but that didn't work either. My next step will be trying to use the drivers that the working computer is using, but I am not sure if there will be consequences or not.


----------



## dai

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

code 10 is drivers not installed
are you up to date with windows updates

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## NickSmith.Biz

Thank you for your reply, the drivers should install by themselves. It shouldnt even be using the mass storage driver, it is supposed to auto install as MTP but it is not being recognized as an MTP device, and i cannot switch to MTP since that option does not show up when i add hardware manually. I can install MTP by itself and there will be a yellow code 10 alert there as well since it is not detecting anything there. The phone should be read as an MTP device, because it is not really mass storage in that sense. its for music.

"in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs"

I did all of that just to say I did, I don't think the usb port drivers are the problem. Why can't I choose what type of device the phone is recognized as. It is MTP, but will not be recognized as such. I plug it in and it says mass storage drive, which of course it isnt, so ofcourse it will not start (code 10)

it is supposed to start as an MTP device only, and show up as a phone not as a drive. Is there a way to stop it from being seen as a mass storage drive? or rather is there a way to make it recognizably *MTP*.


----------



## dai

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

is this your phone
http://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/iriver-h10-20gb-trance/4505-6490_7-31383680.html


----------



## NickSmith.Biz

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*



dai said:


> is this your phone
> http://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/iriver-h10-20gb-trance/4505-6490_7-31383680.html


No. I have a Samsung U490 Trance. I still haven't found a solution.


----------



## dai

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

i have not been able to find anything on it except advertising it's release


----------



## NickSmith.Biz

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*



dai said:


> i have not been able to find anything on it except advertising it's release


Yes I've searched thoroughly myself. I usually don't ask questions in forums. Either way, as my first post is saying, the problem has nothing to do with the phone itself. Its a brand new phone and works on other computers, it doesn't read as MTP on my computer. I am trying to find out why a computer with both MTP drivers and Mass Storage drivers would ignore the MTP drivers and try to install as a Mass Storage device. It fails to install itself because of this error.


----------



## dai

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

i have asked someone who is good with driver problems to have a look


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

Hi,
What is the make and model of the computer that you are having issues with?

Are you connecting the phone to front USB ports or rear?

Bill


----------



## NickSmith.Biz

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

I have a built computer, the motherboard is ASUS P5P800, im beginning to think its the operating system installed. So i guess the question is, is there a way to fix the driver problem without reinstalling.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

Hi,
Did you do what dai asked:


> "in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
> show hidden devices
> then uninstall all listed usb items
> turn the computer off
> unplug usb plugs
> reboot twice
> replug in the usb plugs"


I am not sure if you did or not based on your response


> I did all of that just to say I did


USB Drivers are supplied by XP (Microsoft) in most cases.

As far as running fixing the driver issue without reinstalling i would first do what dai asked if not done already.

If that fails run sfc /scannow. (note the space between c /)
Insert you XP CD
Start>Run> Type "sfc /scannow" (without the quotes)
This will repair any corrupt files in the XP install.

Bill


----------



## g.rossi

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

I just bought this phone, too, and I think I figured out how to install the driver. This is what I did:

Computer "on" and phone "on"
Plug in the USB cord connecting the computer and PC
It fails to install the driver, here
Then, go to your phone and press the music button 
Tell it to sync with the pc
Then, the driver should install automatically from here

I was able to put new songs on my phone by dragging and dropping into either the "Music" or "my_music" folder on the phone's 800mb drive. 

Peace,
G


----------



## gsmathe

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

I had this problem with my system: xp pro on an Asus MB. After trying everything I could find, here's what finally worked for me:

1. plug in phone & turn on
2. Run devmgt.msc (should see the phone under mobile devices with error)
3. double click on device
4 drive tab
5 install driver
6 check "install from specific location."
7 click "Don't search, I will choose the drive to install."
8 Should see list with two items:
An MTp driver
An USB driver
9. IMPORTANT - Chose the USB driver first
10. Ignore error message
11 repeat and install MTP driver this time

Don't know why, but this fixed my problem. Now I need software to sync my contact list. Any thoughts?

george


----------



## saty.martin

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

contact to your friend and relative who has this type of phone and connected with PC


----------



## krisitehall

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

I am having the same problem with mine. I have a Dell 8300 running XP 32 bit. I have tried so many drivers and troubleshooters, not to mention forums. I called verizon, they sent me to samsung who still couldn't help. Everyone says our pc's should have the driver built in. I also did all my updates as well and still nothing. I can say that when I install it as the usb and then the mtp, it does connect for about 45 seconds, then disconnects and goes back to the error code 10 again. I'm so tired of it. I've had this phone since it was released and the only way I have sync'd anything was either by speed syncing in the 45 seconds its connected or by putting the music on my mini sd. :upset:


----------



## Garnet Avi

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

I have this problem, seems to be a recurring issue despite no activity here since Sept.
When I first plugged my phone in, it had the appropriate response of running the hardware wizard. It showed up on WMP as having 800MB despite having a 4GB SD card inserted, so I fiddled with it. Then, every subsequent attempt to reaccess it showed no acknowledgment it was plugged in minus the battery charging. So, I searched for the problem in google.
After reading this thread and a similar, I had several observations:
1. Phone companies are bad on customer service on non-high-end phones
2. We all seem to have XP (maybe even Pro, although I don't see how that'd make a difference)
3. The drivers didn't seem to install correctly and need to be reinstalled.

Since I know no way of doing this manually (I'm decent at computers, but I don't know how to search out the correct file), I did a system restore. Then I did this:


gsmathe said:


> 5 install driver
> 6 check "install from specific location."
> 7 click "Don't search, I will choose the drive to install."
> 8 Should see list with two items:
> An MTp driver
> An USB driver
> 9. IMPORTANT - Chose the USB driver first
> 10. Ignore error message
> 11 repeat and install MTP driver this time


So far I have gotten the device to show up in WMP with my SD card capacity listed. I have gotten more than the 45 sec. mentioned by another poster and successful put almost 2 GB of music onto the phone.
I was almost afraid to unplug it, but doing so and the reconnecting it worked out okay. 
I believe that I've fixed my problem, but I'll keep you updated if it stops working or something. I hope my comments helped all of you as yours did me.
~Avi


----------



## dai

*Re: Samsung Trance "MTP" Device won't start (code 10)*

glad you appear to have it sorted and posting your fix for the problem

i will mark it solved,if it re=occurs post back here


----------



## lilahblair

This does not help me. My phone is a samsung trance and when i plug it into the front usb drive it says "connect to the pc" but the only option the phone gives me is to disconnect. pressing the music button does nothing. there are no pop-ups when i plug the phone into the computer.


----------

